# Drowning A Activist Protest.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/lawmaker-mimics-auctioneer-to-drown-out-activist-protest/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I watched this on TV and thought it was funny how it got handled but also childish how these protesters interrupt the way they do.

The Rick Kavanaugh confirmation hearing was a circus with protesters and activists constantly interrupting. I believe in and support free speech but someone needed to take those protesters out back and teach them some manners.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Vol said:


> AgWeb.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.agweb.com/article/lawmaker-mimics-auctioneer-to-drown-out-activist-protest/


I grew up with Billy Long. I think this is the only thing insightful thing he has accomplished in congress.I am glad to see this happen. Our governmental functions seem to be littered with distractions these days.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ozarkian said:


> Our governmental functions seem to be littered with distractions these days.


It surely seems that way. The only ones that seem to get involved in governmental affairs anymore are liars, thieves, and psychopaths.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IHCman said:


> I watched this on TV and thought it was funny how it got handled but also childish how these protesters interrupt the way they do.
> 
> The Rick Kavanaugh confirmation hearing was a circus with protesters and activists constantly interrupting. I believe in and support free speech but someone needed to take those protesters out back and teach them some manners.


My friend Mr Spock had a great ideal, make the senators responsible for their "guests" behavior. If a guest is escorted out the senator is held in contempt, happens again and they just plain lose their vote in the matter.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I am afraid this country is a point it where we must stop the efforts of the liberals or our county is loss if not forever a long time. Only 17 years ago was 9-11. We have sense then gone from a Nation of broken hearts that open our hearts and arms to each other and yes for a few days even looked towards God but only a few days. Now 17 years later it is such a divided nation, never this much even when our schools were integrated. I was there. It is much more divided today and Obama did a lot to encourage it the way he one sided tore down the police and it was never the law breakers fault even when he threaten or was stopped from harming another.

If we can get people one on one to realize they have friends whose skin is a different color and we have friends who talk funny (like people in Boston, I really like their accent. Think one of the best but also love the old true Southern accent that is hard to find any more.) and look at them as individuals.

Hate to say there are some "groups" of people I can not understand and do not think I have a friend in those groups or even someone I know. Will not name those types, but one type can not find restrooms...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Liberalism is a mental disorder!!!

Read Shelby Steele! Or watch him in interviews on line! I promise it'll be worth your time.

He will explain what liberalism is all about from a white guilt perspective.
http://video.foxnews.com/v/5830260840001/?#sp=show-clips
That is just a preview. If you can watch the whole interview, it discusses liberalism in depth and the strategies they use to "guilt" you into thinking you'll be a racist unless you become one of them. 
When Hillary called us "deplorables", I think she really meant racists.

Also read Victor Davis Hanson. He really brings it home.


----------

